
Uber Riders Can Now Pay for Their Rides via Google Pay - partingshots
https://www.google.com/amp/s/gadgets.ndtv.com/apps/news/google-pay-uber-ride-payments-integration-india-1923693%3famp=1&akamai-rum=off
======
lawrenceyan
It definitely seems like Uber is trying hard to build a stronger relationship
with Google. I wonder why? What changed?

